# Question about filling 500 gal propane tank



## PickyBiker (May 11, 2016)

The propane truck comes by 2-3 times a year and fills my 500 gal tank. It is interesting that it always takes a multiple of 25 gallons. Sometimes 75, sometimes 125, and other times 150 gallons. Today it was 100. In the 6 or 7 times it has been filled, it always comes out to a multiple of 25.

Is the delivery equipment capable of doing that accurately?  How is it that it can stop at 100 gallons knowing that it can't fit another 25 gallons. Is this normal or should I be concerned.


----------



## Kevin* (May 11, 2016)

The meter on the truck reads in tenths of a gallon. Whether or not the driver is filling the actual amount you are paying for i could only guess.
With propane there is "shrinkage" or a loss that they take, this is because of temperature changes and loss from the liquid in the hose. Place that fill small tanks, like bbq tanks have a loss of about 10%. They pay about a buck per gallon and sell for about 3 bucks around here.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## PickyBiker (May 12, 2016)

It is a little disconcerting that it is always a multiple of 25 gallons. What if I had someone filled my car and it always ended up at a multiple of 2 gallons.


----------



## Texas123 (May 30, 2016)

On the back of each propane truck there should be a temperature adjusted graph which shows what percentage to fill a tank at a given temperature. To state the obvious, at 100 degrees F. you can fill the tank to close to 100 percent with the knowledge that there is not much chance of expansion. Now when you are in the thirties they don't like to fill much past 80 percent. I would stand by and ask them why they fill in the 25 gallon units.


----------



## FTG-05 (Jun 2, 2016)

Every time I've been here when the propane guy fills my 500 gallon tank, they've filled it to the 80% fill amount.  He's told me several times they won't go over the 80% fill for safety reasons.  The amount is always some odd number just like if you filled your car gas tank.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 16, 2016)

The filler is either a weirdo that likes round numbers, or he is ripping you off by rounding up, or perhaps he overcharges a bunch of people and then fills up his buddies tank for free to balance the books. I know many people that fill their car/truck fuel tanks to a round dollar number or a round gallon number when it obviously makes no difference.

25 gallons of propane is a LOT. Enough cost to buy some fancy dinners. He certainly must log the fuel.

Before you accuse him of anything, it is entirely likely that he is just safely underfilling and not charging you for anything that you aren't getting. I would just ask why, when the meter reads to the 0.1 gallon, is your bill always to the 25 gallon increment? Let them look into it.


----------



## Highbeam (Jun 16, 2016)

The filler is either a weirdo that likes round numbers, or he is ripping you off by rounding up, or perhaps he overcharges a bunch of people and then fills up his buddies tank for free to balance the books. I know many people that fill their car/truck fuel tanks to a round dollar number or a round gallon number when it obviously makes no difference.

25 gallons of propane is a LOT. Enough cost to buy some fancy dinners. He certainly must log the fuel.

Before you accuse him of anything, it is entirely likely that he is just safely underfilling and not charging you for anything that you aren't getting. I would just ask why, when the meter reads to the 0.1 gallon, is your bill always to the 25 gallon increment? Let them look into it.


----------

